#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  Ποια είναι η απόσταση Δ για τα εκτός σχεδίου;

## diavitis

Σε εκτός σχεδίου περιοχή πως υπολογίζουμε την απόσταση Δ όταν έχουμε απόσταση από τα όρια του γηπέδου υποχρεωτικά την λωρίδα των 15.00 μέτρων?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς εννοείς.
Σε εκτός σχεδίου περιοχές η απόσταση από τα όρια του γηπέδου είναι 15μ..
Δεν υπάρχουν πλάγια και πίσω όρια όπως στα οικόπεδα.

Επίσης, δεν επιτρέπεται να διασπάται ο όγκος του κτηρίου, άρα δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε δύο κτήρια σε απόσταση μεταξύ τους. Στην πράξη μπορούμε αν συνδέονται με μια λωρίδα π.χ. ανοιχτού ημιυπαίθριου χώρου.

Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση που πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε το Δ, π.χ. για αίθριο το υπολογίζουμε κατά τα γνωστά (βλ. άρθρο 3 του ΝΟΚ), έστω και αν το εν λόγω άρθρο ισχύει μόνο για εντός σχεδίου.

----------


## diavitis

Ρωτάω για την απόσταση Δ στα εκτός σχεδίου γιατί στο άρθρο 16- ''Λειτουργικά, Ενεργειακά και Διακοσμητικά Στοιχεία στις όψεις του Κτιρίου'' αναφέρει τις αρχιτεκτονικές προεξοχές, αρχιτεκτονικά στοιχεία και συστήματα σκίασης μέγιστου πλάτους ίσου με 1/4*Δ. Πόσο μπορούν να εξέχουν οι εξώστες μου?

----------


## Xάρης

1/4*Δ για *αρχιτεκτονικές προεξοχές*, *αρχιτεκτονικά στοιχεία* και συστήματα *σκίασης*.

Το βάθος των εξωστών περιορίζεται (αν περιορίζεται) μόνο από την §3 του άρθρου 16 που γράφει:
"...Ανοικτοί εξώστες εντός των υποχρεωτικά *ακαλύπτων* τμημάτων του οικοπέδου μπορούν να κατασκευάζονται μέχρι πλάτους 1/4Δ ή 1/4δ."
Εδώ βέβαια γίνεται αναφορά σε οικόπεδα, αν το επεκτείνουμε και σε γήπεδα (εκτός σχεδίου) όπου το υποχρεωτικό ακάλυπτο τμήμα του γηπέδου είναι τα 15μ από τα όριά του.
Για να μην υπάρχει όμως πρόβλημα, τοποθετούμε το κτήριο στο γήπεδο έτσι ώστε οι εξώστες να είναι έξω από τα 15μ..

----------


## diavitis

Ναι, οι εξώστες είναι έτσι τοποθετημένοι που δεν έχουν επαφή με τα όρια της 15μ. λωρίδα. 
Άρα δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός στο πλάτος του εξώστη από την στιγμή που δεν καταπατείται η 15μ. λωρίδα.

----------


## diavitis



----------


## Xάρης

Εντάξει μου φαίνεται.

----------


## Lagolio

''Σε εκτός σχεδίου περιοχές η απόσταση από τα όρια του γηπέδου είναι 15μ.. Δεν υπάρχουν πλάγια και πίσω όρια όπως στα οικόπεδα.''

Σε ποιο νόμο αναφέρει ότι δεν υπάρχουν πλάγια και πίσω όρια όπως στα οικόπεδα.

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## Xάρης

> Σε ποιο νόμο αναφέρει ότι δεν υπάρχουν πλάγια και πίσω όρια όπως στα οικόπεδα.


Στον ΝΟΚ. 
Το *άρθρο 14* στο οποία περιγράφονται οι ελάχιστες αποστάσεις από πλάγια και πίσω όρια δεν αναφέρεται στη λίστα των άρθρων που ισχύουν στα εκτός σχεδίου. Δες την §2 του άρθρου 1.

----------


## anka

Kαλησπέρα!

Εχω ένα γήπεδο 4+ στρέμματα, με πρόσωπο 23μ, οικοδομήσιμο κατά παρέκκλιση. Σκέφτεται ο ιδιοκτήτης το ενδεχόμενο να κατασκευάσει ενοικιαζόμενα διαμερίσματα.

Διαβάζω πως η απόσταση από τα όρια πρέπει να είναι 10μ (αν το κτήριο έχει ύψος ως 7,5μ). 
Στα εντός σχεδίου για ανάλογες περιπτώσεις υπάρχει η ελάχιστη διάσταση των 9 μέτρων που επιτρέπει την "παραβίαση" του Δ.
Δεν βρίσκω όμως κάτι ανάλογο για τα κτήρια τουριστικής χρήσης εκτός σχεδίου.
Ξέρει κανείς;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Xάρης

Το βέβαιο είναι ότι το άρθρο 14 του ΝΟΚ στο οποίο γίνεται και η σχετική αναφορά για τα 9,00μ. της ελάχιστης διάστασης του κτηρίου δεν ισχύει σε εκτός σχεδίου.

Κατανοώ τη λογική του νομοθέτη να θέτει παρέκκλιση (βλ. 9,00μ.) για τα εντός σχεδίου και μόνο, διότι τα σχέδια πόλεων γίνονται έτσι ώστε να δημιουργηθούν οικοδομήσιμα οικόπεδα στα οποία οι κατοικίες και εν γένει τα κτήρια να έχουν ένα ελάχιστο επίπεδο λειτουργικότητας που μεταξύ άλλων το προσδίδει και η ελάχιστη διάσταση των 9,00μ..

Τα εκτός σχεδίου γήπεδα δεν προορίζονται για την κατασκευή κατοικιών-γραφείων-ξενοδοχείων, άσχετα αν ο νομοθέτης το επιτρέπει. Σε άλλες χώρες δεν επιτρέπεται, απ' όσο γνωρίζω.
Οπότε, γιατί να προβλέψει ο νομοθέτης να εξασφαλίσει τη λειτουργικότητα και στα εκτός σχεδίου.

----------


## anka

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!

Στην περίπτωση που η χρήση είναι κατοικία προβλέπεται για γήπεδα προ 15-4-81 και άνω των 4000τμ, η απόσταση των 15μ που ορίζεται αρχικά να γίνεται 7,5μ αν καθιστάται αδύνατη τη δόμηση.  Με τη μέγιστη διάσταση του κτηρίου να είναι 10μ. 


Αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο για την τουριστική χρήση αφού γενικά το πνεύμα του νόμου την ευνοεί σε σχέση με την κατοικία (σ.δ,  αποστάσεις κλπ) .

----------


## Xάρης

Οι αποστάσεις από τα όρια του γεωτεμαχίου (δ και Δ στα εντός σχεδίου) είναι λίγο διαφορετικό στοιχείο από την ελάχιστη διάσταση κτηρίου που ορίζεται από τον ΝΟΚ στα 9,00μ. και μόνο στα εντός σχεδίου γεωτεμάχια.

Στα εκτός σχεδίου η απόσταση από τα όρια είναι "λάστιχο" και ποικίλει από 15,00μ. έως και 2,50μ..
Δεν υπάρχει αναφορά σε ελάχιστη διάσταση κτηρίου παρά μόνο στο εξής που είναι εντελώς ασαφές: "_δεν είναι δυνατή η οικοδόμηση_".
Αντί μάλιστα ελάχιστης διάστασης 9,00μ. όπως συμβαίνει στα εντός σχεδίου κατά ΝΟΚ, τίθεται μέγιστη διάσταση κτηρίου τα 10,00μ..

Πάντως, δεν θα εξέπληττε το να υπάρχει μια ακόμα παρέκκλιση που να δίνει τη δυνατότητα δόμησης ενός λειτουργικού κτηρίου σε γήπεδο εκτός σχεδίου πλάτους 23,00μ..
Όπως διαπιστώνουμε η ελληνική νομοθεσία είναι γεμάτη παρεκκλίσεις προκειμένου να τακτοποιηθούν τα συμφέροντα μιας μικρότερης ή μεγαλύτερης ομάδας.

----------


## anka

Όσο γι' αυτό...! χαχα

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Χάρη. Αν βρω κάτι θα ενημερώσω το νήμα

----------


## Stavros Ele

Γεια σας,

Έχουμε ένα οικόπεδο 3114,06 τ.μ. *εκτός σχεδίου*, άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο (κατά παρέκκλιση για υφιστάμενα προ του 12-9-1964), το οποίο *εφάπτεται με το σχέδιο πόλεως* που βρίσκεται στην πράξη εφαρμογής. Ο ιδιοκτήτης του εν λόγω οικοπέδου έχει φτιάξει ένα μεταλλικό σκελετό από κοιλοδοκούς με βάση από μπετόν το οποίο έχει τοποθετήσει *κολλητά* στο όριο του οικοπέδου και θέλει να βγάλουμε άδεια για γραφείο και να το κλείσουμε. Υπάρχει κάποια διάταξη για τα οικόπεδα εκτός σχεδίου που εφάπτονται στο σχέδιο πόλεως όσο αναφορά τις αποστάσεις του κτίσματος από τα όρια του οικοπέδου ή ισχύει ότι ισχύει και για τα εκτός σχεδίου; Πρόκειται για μάντρα οικοδομικών υλικών.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Xάρης

Εντός σχεδίου έχουμε *οικόπεδα*. 
Εκτός σχεδίου έχουμε *γήπεδα*
Όλα μαζί, εντός και εκτός σχεδίου, τα λέμε *γεωτεμάχια*.

Σε συγκεκριμένη απόσταση από τα όρια του σχεδίου πόλεως έχουμε τα *εντός ζώνης γήπεδα*.
Στα γήπεδα αυτά έχουμε ειδικούς όρους δόμησης, ευνοϊκότερους από τα εκτός ζώνης γήπεδα.
Η ελάχιστη απόσταση από το όριο μειώνεται μεν αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να κτίσουμε σε επαφή με το όριο του γηπέδου. Υπάρχει μια ελάχιστη απόσταση, συνήθως 5μ. αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Stavros Ele

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση στο ερώτημά μου.

----------


## cv99049

> Όσο γι' αυτό...! χαχα
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ Χάρη. Αν βρω κάτι θα ενημερώσω το νήμα



Καλησπέρα,

Με λένε Νίκο (Π.Μ) και εξετάζω μία παρόμοια περίπτωση με αυτή που είχες αναφέρει το 2016:

_"Kαλησπέρα!

Εχω ένα γήπεδο 4+ στρέμματα, με πρόσωπο 23μ, οικοδομήσιμο κατά παρέκκλιση. Σκέφτεται ο ιδιοκτήτης το ενδεχόμενο να κατασκευάσει ενοικιαζόμενα διαμερίσματα.

Διαβάζω πως η απόσταση από τα όρια πρέπει να είναι 10μ (αν το κτήριο έχει ύψος ως 7,5μ). 
Στα εντός σχεδίου για ανάλογες περιπτώσεις υπάρχει η ελάχιστη διάσταση των 9 μέτρων που επιτρέπει την "παραβίαση" του Δ.
Δεν βρίσκω όμως κάτι ανάλογο για τα κτήρια τουριστικής χρήσης εκτός σχεδίου.
Ξέρει κανείς;

Ευχαριστώ!"

_Πάλι 4+ στρέμματα, πρόσωπο 22μ και θέλει ο ιδιοκτήτης να κατασκευάσει ενοικιαζόμενα διαμερίσματα.
Έβγαλες ποτέ άκρη με αυτό το θέμα; Υπάρχει κάποια νομολογία σχετική;

Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,

Νίκος

----------


## Ellital

Καλησπέρα Νίκο, από ότι βλέπω αναφέρεσαι σε ενοικιαζόμενα διαμερίσματα (μη κύρια ξενοδοχειακά καταλύματα) τα οποία αν δεν κάνω λάθος ακολουθούν τους όρους δόμησης συμβατικής κατοικίας σε εκτός σχεδίου, επομένως η απόσταση από τα όρια θα πρέπει να είναι 15 μ. και όχι 10 μ., οπότε τσέκαρέ το και ενημέρωσέ μας αν μου διαφεύγει κάτι!

----------


## stamatiskal

Καλησπέρα

Έχω ένα σημαντικό πρόβλημα σε σχέση με αυτά που συζητάτε. Την επόμενη εβδομάδα αγοράζω ένα οικόπεδο εκτός σχεδίου αλλά εντός ζώνης δήμου, το οποίο έχει εμβαδόν 4.408μ2. Το γήπεδο έχει πρόσωπο σε δρόμο 35 μέτρα. Ο μηχανικός στο τοπογραφικό το αναγράφει άρτιο κατά κανόνα.

Από οτι διαβάζω η απόσταση της οικοδομής από τα όρια του οικοπέδου δεν πρέπει να είναι λιγότερο από 15 μέτρα. Το κακό είναι ότι το οικόπεδο είναι μακρόστενο και επικλινές και αν αφαιρέσεις 15+15μ από τις δύο πλευρές δεν μένει τίποτα για να κτίσεις παρά μόνο εκατό μέτρα μέσα στο οικόπεδο και πολύ χαμηλά από το δρόμο λόγω του ότι είναι επικλινές. 

Ένας μηχανικός που είπε ότι θα πάρουμε κατά παρέκκλιση (απόσταση 7,5 από τα όρια) αν εφαρμόσουμε την εγκύκλιο 7/4.3.92 ότι δηλαδή το οικόπεδο είναι παλιό. Ωστόσο διάβασα πριν λίγο ότι οι δήμοι δεν δίνουν πλέον βεβαιώσεις για τον χρόνο δημιουργίας του οικοπέδου. 

Το οικόπεδο είναι αποδοχή κληρονομιάς το 98, το οποίο κατείχε ο θανώντας με έκτακτη χρησικτησία για 40 χρόνια  πριν το συμβόλαιο - αποδοχή κληρονομιάς. 

Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε. Ειλικρινά δεν βγάζω άκρη. Την επόμενη εβδομάδα υπογράφουμε και ευτυχώς το είδα εγώ και το υπέδειξα στον μηχανικό. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Μηχανικός είσαι;
Το παρόν φόρουμ είναι μόνο για μηχανικούς.

----------


## stamatiskal

Καλησπέρα

Είμαι μηχανολόγος και με του πολιτικού μηχανικού δεν έχω ασχοληθεί γι αυτό ρωτάω.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό, μέχρι στιγμής, αλλά καλό είναι να συμπληρώνετε την ειδικότητά σας.

----------


## Xάρης

Καλημέρα,

Θα σας πρότεινα να ζητήσετε από ένα τοπογράφο μηχανικό που εμπιστεύεστε να εκπονήσει σύγχρονο τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα που θα περιλαμβάνει και όλους τους όρους δόμησης. Η ανάθεση της μελέτης να γίνει με συμφωνητικό και με ρήτρες για ενδεχόμενο λάθος.

Τη μελέτη αυτή μπορείτε να την πληρώσετε εσείς αλλά να συμφωνήσετε με τον πωλητή του ακινήτου ότι σε περίπτωση που οι όροι δόμησης δεν είναι αυτοί που σας ανέφερε να σας αποζημιώσει αναλόγως. 

Εννοείται ότι όλες οι συμφωνίες πρέπει να είναι έγγραφες, γραμμένες από δικηγόρο.

Υ.Γ.: Τα γεωτεμάχια εκτός σχεδίου ονομάζονται "γήπεδα" και όχι "οικόπεδα".

----------


## zarzour

> Εντός σχεδίου έχουμε *οικόπεδα*. 
> Εκτός σχεδίου έχουμε *γήπεδα*
> Όλα μαζί, εντός και εκτός σχεδίου, τα λέμε *γεωτεμάχια*.
> 
> *Σε συγκεκριμένη απόσταση από τα όρια του σχεδίου πόλεως έχουμε τα εντός ζώνης γήπεδα.
> Στα γήπεδα αυτά έχουμε ειδικούς όρους δόμησης, ευνοϊκότερους από τα εκτός ζώνης γήπεδα.
> Η ελάχιστη απόσταση από το όριο μειώνεται μεν αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να κτίσουμε σε επαφή με το όριο του γηπέδου. Υπάρχει μια ελάχιστη απόσταση, συνήθως 5μ. αν δεν κάνω λάθος.*


Καλησπέρα Χάρη,

Σχετικά με τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση της εντός ζώνης γηπέδων, ισχύει η παραπάνω ελάχιστη απόσταση των 5 μέτρων ή έχει αλλάξει κάτι;!

EDIT:
Μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο, βρήκα τις λεπτομέριες για την απόσταση, η οποία διαφέρει ανάλογα με το από πότε υπήρχε το γήπεδο! Και είναι ΟΛΑ εδώ για όποιον "βασανίζετε" με αυτήν την πληροφορία! Η ερώτηση που προκύπτει τώρα είναι: ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ αυτά σήμερα ή έχουν αλλάξει;;;!!!

 Κώδικας              βασικής πολεοδομικής νομοθεσίας > Μέρος-ΙΙ > Κεφάλαιο-Η > Αρθρον-162

(Αρθ-17 ΝΔ/17-7/16-8-23,              άρθρο μόνο παρ.6 ΝΔ-3/17-12-25, Αρθ-1 Ν-3976/29, Αρθ-1 ΠΔ-24/31-5-85)            

ΓΕΝΙΚΟΙ ΟΡΟΙ              ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟΙ ΔΟΜΗΣΗΣ



Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Xάρης

Από όσο γνωρίζω ισχύουν.
Προς επιβεβαίωση, μπαίνεις στην "ΝΟΜΟΣ" και βλέπεις τη νομοθεσία για την οποία ενδιαφέρεσαι, ακριβώς όπως ισχύει σήμερα.

Το ΤΕΕ δίνει κάποιες ώρες τον χρόνο δωρεάν πρόσβαση στην "ΝΟΜΟΣ".

----------


## kapas

Καλησπέρα, μια ερώτηση αν έχει κάποιος απάντηση.

Σε εκτός σχεδίου και σε υφιστάμενο βιομηχανικό κτίριο, θέλω να βγάλω άδεια για προστεγάσματα 4μ. 

Σύμφωνα με τον Ν. 4495 αναφέρει ότι μπορεί να εκδοθεί ΕΕΜΚ με πλάτος προστεγάσματος έως Δ/2=(3,00+0,10x11μ)/2 = 2,05μ

Το θέμα είναι ότι για εκτός σχεδίου δεν υπάρχει Δ, και αν υπάρχει είναι 10μ για βιομηχανικά κτίρια. 

Άρα; τι είναι σωστό; 2,05μ ή 5μ;

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ ότι όταν αναφερόμαστε σε Δ σε εκτός σχεδίου ακίνητα, αναφερόμαστε στην επιτρεπόμενη απόσταση από τα όρια του γηπέδου, όποια και αν είναι αυτή, 5μ./10μ./15μ..

----------

kapas

----------


## eirtap

Καλησπέρα. Σε βιομηχανικό κτίριο μπορώ να κάνω προστέγασμα σε φάρδος 1/2Δ? όπου Δ είναι η απόσταση 10μ. (στο συγκεκριμένο) από τα όρια? είναι κάπως τσεκαρισμένο όλο αυτό? Επίσης στα βιομηχανικά εκτός σχεδίου δεν ισχύει η απαγόρευση διάσπασης όγκου. Έτσι? μπορώ να κάνω περισσότερα τους ενός κτίρια μέσα στο αγροτεμάχιο, στις κατάλληλες βέβαια αποστάσεις...

----------

